# Embarrassed By My Weight Loss But Funny!



## fmdog44 (Feb 27, 2018)

I have been losing weight and size for this the sixth week and today it kind of backfired on me. I was in the dentist chair today for about 90 minutes lying down. When we finished I went to the front to pay my bill. I then opened the door to leave, took a step out the door and my pants came tumbling down. I yanked them up before they got too far but it was obvious to anyone that was looking I was in trouble. I never looked back but I will guess someone had a laugh in the waiting room. Thankfully it was reinforcement that I am dropping the pounds. Long way to go but it took a long time to put the lbs. on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2018)

Congratulations on your weight loss!  That's gotta feel good for your pants to be that loose on you, time to get out the suspenders, although low ridin' pants are the style now. layful:  That's a looong time to be in the dentist's chair, hope you didn't have too much pain while you were there.


----------



## chic (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow. That is embarrassing. But congrats on your progress.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2018)

nthego:

Congratulations on your weight loss!!!


----------



## hearlady (Feb 28, 2018)

That is funny but a good problem to have!


----------

